# Lake Waynoka



## basstracker (Jun 30, 2005)

I realize that this is one of those "private community" lakes, but I had a chance at one of my favorite places to fish. For such a great day of weather,the fishing was tough! Not sure how many of you out there got out Sunday to stretch a line or two, but for those of you who did get out, was it as tough for you where you were as it was for me? Tried a variety of techniques until I realized a slow moving carolina rig worked best for me. The fish were tight to the bottom and the bites were light. Did manage to catch 4 perch, 4 bluegills and 1 dinky largemouth. Water temp was 53-55 avg and fairly clear. Caught almost all the fish in about 8-10' of water and around rocky shores.

Tight Lines!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Just sold a lot that I owned their last year.I think that lake has gone down hill in the past 10 yrs.Used to be my fav fishing hole also  Caught my PB lm out of there 5#12oz,man I am getting old that was about 22 yrs ago


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Theres perch in there?


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

yeah lake waynoka has a lot of perch in it and good sized ones up to 12 inches. i seem to always catch a nice mess of them in the spring when i am chasing the crappie there are also a few walleye left in there but not many.

lake waynoka in its hey day back in the late 80's was a great lm lake full of 5lbers and the occasional 7 or 8 lber. my personal best was 7lb 4 oz but i netted an 8lb fish for a buddy of mine in january of 85. the problem with the lake these days is that it is mis managed for fishing. the key focus of the lake committee is stocking and weed removal which conflict with each other because the only real cover the lake has ever had is underwater weedbeds.
so without cover the stocked fingerlings dont last long and the fishery suffers.
from the late 70's up to the early 90's the lake was full of **** tail and other aquatic grasses providing great cover but then white amur were added, spraying started and they lowered the lake every winter (which i hear for the first time in 15 years there not going to lower it this year). as far as the recent bite this lake is always tough in the fall but once the water cools into the 40 to 50 degree range there is usually always a good pig in jig bite all winter


----------

